# Instalação de impressora.

## aleixoreis

Oi, pessoal:

Estou tentando fazer funcionar uma impressora HP Deskjet-930C.

Segui todos os passos do manual mas não imprime a página de teste.

Usei os drives hpijs e gutenprint sem resultados.

Aparece na pagina localhost:631 o seguinte: /usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed 

# tail /var/log/cups/error_log

I [04/Aug/2008:12:15:18 -0300] [Job 13] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 30639)

I [04/Aug/2008:12:15:18 -0300] [Job 13] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 30640)

I [04/Aug/2008:12:15:18 -0300] [Job 13] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/usb (PID 30641)

E [04/Aug/2008:12:15:18 -0300] PID 30640 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip) stopped with status 1!

I [04/Aug/2008:12:15:18 -0300] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

E [04/Aug/2008:12:15:18 -0300] [Job 13] Job stopped due to filter errors.

I [04/Aug/2008:12:15:20 -0300] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=30649)

I [04/Aug/2008:12:15:40 -0300] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=30651)

I [04/Aug/2008:12:15:40 -0300] [Job 13] Canceled by "root".

I [04/Aug/2008:12:15:46 -0300] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=30652)

Agradeço qualquer ajuda.

[ ]'s.

----------

## herkusPT

tenta reinstalar o 

cups

gutenprint

eu no make.conf tenho 

cups ppds slp foomaticdb gimpprint xprint

não sei se isto serve de alguma coisa mas se ajudar diz  :Very Happy: 

A minha impressora é uma epson stylus DX5000 e funciona bem

HerkusPT

----------

## cassiol

ola....

eu recomendo vc usar o hplip. com ele não tenho problemas...

qualquer duvidade posta ai denovo.... 

para utilizar o hplip e soh dar emerge no cups e hplip, iniciaor cups e adicionar a impressora com o backend do hplip..

qualquer duvida posta ai denovo...

----------

## aleixoreis

cassiol:

Fiz o que mandou e nada de impressão.

Continua aparecendo a msg /usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed"

Esse /usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip é um ln para /usr/bin/foomatic-rip

O foomatic-rip é um arquivo em perl que no início dá algumas instruções que segui direitinho.

Já procurei nos docs do cups, foomatic e não consegui sair da origem...

Vou dar uma olhada nos foruns em espanhol e inglês para ver se acho alguma coisa.

[ ]'s.

----------

## souadriano

da uma olhadinha neste site:

http://br-linux.org/tutoriais/002046.html

pode ser que ajude

----------

## cassiol

ola...

 o que acontence quando vc tente executar /usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip ?

 provavelmente deve dar um erro, que deve ser uma dependencia faltando..

 execute revdep-rebuild.

 qualquer coisa posta ai denovo...

----------

## aleixoreis

Prezados cassiol e souadriano:

Agradeço a colaboração e vou tentar o que foi aconselhado por vcs.

Depois reporto o resultado.

[ ]'s.

----------

## aleixoreis

Prezados cassiol e souadriano:

Depois de  instalar o hplip e configurar a impressora, foi impressa uma página de teste.

Porém, quando tentei imprimir um texto a partir do mousepad não consegui.

Na janela do Xfprint só aparece imprimir para arquivo.

O que está havendo?

[ ]'s.

----------

## cassiol

olaaaa

 vc compilou o X com suporte ao cups???

----------

## aleixoreis

Oi, cassiol:

Desculpe a ignorância mas não entendi isso de compilar o X.

Por favor me diga o que é e como fazer.

O que não estou compreendendo é o seguinte:

A configuração da impressora pelo cups (localhost:631) parece que está ok,

tanto que imprime a página de teste perfeitamente.

A configuração pelo hplip (hp-setup) tb imprime uma página de teste sem problemas.

A saída do lsusb:

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 005 Device 004: ID 03f0:1204 Hewlett-Packard DeskJet 930c

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

ERROR:

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Pelo visto a impressora está reconhecida e conectada.

Mas se entrar no aplicativo HP Device Manager aparece o ícone de impressora desconectada e a msg de erro:

ERROR:Device not found.Please check connection and power-on device.

Por outro lado o /var/log/messages informa:

 tail -f /var/log/messages

Aug 12 12:16:16 localhost python: hp-toolbox[5286]: error: Invalid locale: C.utf8

Aug 12 12:16:16 localhost python: io/hpmud/musb.c 549: invalid product id string: Operation not permitted

Aug 12 12:16:16 localhost python: io/hpmud/musb.c 1003: unable to open hp:/usb/DeskJet_930C?serial=BR14J1T1TXJJ

Aug 12 12:16:16 localhost python: hp-toolbox[5286]: error: Unable to communicate with device (code=12): hp:/usb/DeskJet_930C?serial=BR14J1T1TXJJ

Aug 12 12:16:16 localhost python: hp-toolbox[5286]: warning: Device not found

Aug 12 12:16:16 localhost python: io/hpmud/musb.c 549: invalid product id string: Operation not permitted

Aug 12 12:16:16 localhost python: io/hpmud/musb.c 1003: unable to open hp:/usb/DeskJet_930C?serial=BR14J1T1TXJJ

Aug 12 12:16:16 localhost python: hp-toolbox[5286]: error: Unable to communicate with device (code=12): hp:/usb/DeskJet_930C?serial=BR14J1T1TXJJ

Aug 12 12:16:16 localhost python: hp-toolbox[5286]: warning: Device not found

Aug 12 12:20:01 localhost cron[5307]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Não encontrei nada na página do howto do hplip.

E agora?

[ ]'s.

----------

## baldeante

Boas,

Há algum tempo tive problemas com uma impressora usb que também só imprimia as vezes e muitas vezes só a folha de teste, dava os seguintes erros e resolvi como descrevo a seguir .. ...

Erro na impressão “permission denied em /dev/null“

Solução como root executar o comando :

chmod 666 /dev/null

Erro na impressão “unable to open usb device”

Solução como root executar o comando :

chmod 666 /dev/usb/lp0

Possivelmente tens de verificar qual o dispositivo correcto tipo /dev/usb/lp0 ou lp1 etc ...

----------

